# Majic Jack



## Papa Bear (May 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried it?  Wanting a little feed back, thinking about trying one to cut my phone bill out at home, since we mainly use our cell phones.


----------



## mattech (May 5, 2010)

We just bought majic jack about three months ago, we did it for the same reason, and cut off our home phone. There are alot of differences,its not great but to save $40 dollars a month it is worth it, my two biggest complaints is since it runs off of your computer if you power off your pc you do not have a phone, also If i am working ad I am talking to my wife on it i can tell when she is on the web, each time she uploads a page it breaks up a little ( mainly just slows her voice down and catches up real quick)


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 8, 2010)

I have had one for almost 2 yrs that I use for business LD calls
only...You do get assigned a magic jack phone #..
Like Mattech said it runs off your DSL so you have to leave
your computer on all the time...No complaints on voice quality, 
altho there is a delay sometimes if you  are talking to someone
else that is also using VOIP...


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 8, 2010)

We bought one for my dad in Iraq so when hes in his room all he has to do is turn on his computer and we can call him or he can call us. They work pretty good somtimes we have to hang up and call him back, and every once in awhile there will be a delay.


----------



## rolland (May 18, 2010)

*Works fine for me*

I sent one to my brother in Europe so he can call me anytime. The sound quality is ok 99%, and when the 1% comes around i just hang up and dial again.


----------



## tellis84 (May 18, 2010)

Some f my family members have them. I have talked to people on them in Iraq, Costa Rica, Germany, Amsterdam, and some other places.  All of these calls worked will and accrued no hidden fees, it is one the cheapest ways to talk to people overseas.

It also works in country quite well, or amazingly well for the price.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

mattech said:


> We just bought majic jack about three months ago, we did it for the same reason, and cut off our home phone. There are alot of differences,its not great but to save $40 dollars a month it is worth it, my two biggest complaints is since it runs off of your computer if you power off your pc you do not have a phone, also If i am working ad I am talking to my wife on it i can tell when she is on the web, each time she uploads a page it breaks up a little ( mainly just slows her voice down and catches up real quick)



I'm with Windstream and have the "59.99" everything plan, but the bill still runs around $70+ due to taxes & such........ plus I have the DSL but with the filter on it, the phone talking quality isn't that great............. I wonder if it would really save me & worth it?


----------



## Blancor (May 18, 2010)

I bought one for my father in law a few months ago and so far he is very pleased with it.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (May 18, 2010)

If you are not home, can you forward calls to your cell phone?


----------



## tcward (May 18, 2010)

Love mine! And saves those precious minutes on your cell phone plan if a person is not mobile to mobile!


----------



## BIG HUNT (May 25, 2010)

it dont work to well unless you have high speed internet. you can foward calls to your cell phone.


----------



## JBird227 (May 30, 2010)

BIG HUNT said:


> it dont work to well unless you have high speed internet. you can foward calls to your cell phone.



and doesnt work with satellite internet- Hughesnet/Wild Blue


----------

